# Erfassen von technischen Betriebsdaten - MDE Maschinendatenerfassung



## Cirio_iMes (24 September 2014)

Die lückenlose Erfassung von Maschinendaten ermöglicht die zentrale Dokumentation, Überwachung und Auswertung von Maschinendaten. Das MES-Software-Module Plant Historian MDE - Maschinendatenerfassung - ist dafür bestimmt relevante Informationen transparent darzustellen und eine effektive Überwachung und Auswertung von Maschinen und Prozessen zu gewährleisten.

Plant Historian MDE - Maschinendatenerfassung* - *ermöglicht die systematische Analyse und Optimierung von Fertigungsprozessen. Auf Basis der aufgezeichneten Daten können 
Verbesserungspotenziale aufgedeckt und Prozesse kontinuierlich optimiert werden. Die einfache, visuelle Darstellung der erfassten Daten sowie die intuitive Bedienung des Systems 
gewährleistet stets die Transparenz im Produktionsbetrieb und während des kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozesses (KVP).

  [h=3]Nutzen[/h]  



Langfristige Dokumentation von Maschinendaten und Rückverfolgung von Prozessdaten
Hohe Verfügbarkeit der Investitionsgüter
Bereitstellung von Daten für den kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozess (KVP)
Transparente Darstellung des Maschinenstatus
Sofortiges Erkennen von Abweichungen
Integrative Lösung: Integration in vorhandene Planungssysteme
Kontrolle der Maschinenlaufzeit, -stillstand, -produktivität
Kontrolle der Produktivität von Maschinen und Prozessen
Einfache Bedienung und reale Kennzahlen
Sicherung der Investitionsrendite
Hilfestellung für Vor-, Begleit- und Nachkalkulation

[h=3]Funktionen[/h]  



Erfassung von technischen Betriebsdaten
Prozess- und Produktionsdaten
Aufzeichnung betriebswirtschaftlicher relevanter Betriebsdaten
Transparente Überwachung und Analyse von Maschinen
Statusübersicht zu sämtlichen Maschinen
Detaillierte Ansicht zu einzelnen Maschinen
Analyse der Arbeitstaktung
Sofortige Alarmierung bei Störungen per SMS, E-Mail, Telefon oder zentrale Meldeliste
Automatisierte Reports oder ereignisbezogene Störungs-Reports
Überwachung der (ERP-)Arbeitsschritte
 Rückmeldung von Daten an übergeordnete Planungssysteme


Export- und Import von standardisierten Daten für Drittsysteme sowie adhoc-Reporting
​[h=3]Technologien[/h]  



Anbindung über standardisierte Schnittstellen: Bluetooth, COM, OPC, Modbus über TCP, SPS- und I/O-Module, Euromap 63
Zentrale SQL-Datenbank und zentraler Applikationsserver
Hohe Verfügbarkeit durch Pufferstrukturen und Redundanzen
Keine Client-Installation erforderlich
Mehrsprachig


Mehr zum Thema MES-Software und dem Bereich Maschinendatenerfassung (MDE) finden Sie auf unserer Website.


----------



## Cirio_iMes (2 September 2020)

Hier eine kurze Übersicht zu den verschiedenen Maschinen/Equipments, die wir mit unserem Plant Historian Maschinendatenerfassung MDE anbinden können:



​ Meldemonitoring und Statusanzeige dezentraler Equipments ​

►Steuerungen und Leitsysteme: Siemens S7, Sinumerik, WinCC, PCS7, Beckhoff, B&R, ABB Freelance, etc.
►Maschinen: Spritzguss-, Druckgussmaschinen, Öfen, CNC-Maschinen, etc.
►Equipment: Laborgeräte, Bluetooth-Geräte, Impeller, Verwiegeeinheiten, etc.

Für die Equipment-Anbindung nutzen wir eine Vielzahl an Schnittstellen/Protokollen:

►SQL/ODBC
►OPC (UA, AE, DA)
►I/O-Link*
►*TwinCat I/O
►M-Bus to TCP/IP
►Modbus-Anbindung (z.B. über RS485, Modbus to TCP/IP)
►4-20 mA bzw. 0-20 V to TCP/IP
►Fileverarbeitung

Zu ERP-Systemen und Shop-Floor bieten wir einen bidirektionaler Austausch über:

►SAP Netweaver SOAP
►SAP PI


----------

